# Thoroughbreds and saddle fitting......



## {97702} (5 May 2015)

I knew there was a reason I shouldn't buy another TB.  But I have, and the nightmare search for a saddle has commenced 

At the moment he has the 'usual' high wither and hollows that some TBs have - he has been used as a racing pony recently, but I am planning to re-school him to be a little all-rounder for me, so hopefully he will build topline!

Has anyone any wonderful suggestions for CHEAP (and I mean bargain bucket!) saddles to get me started please?  Saddler is coming out to see him tomorrow (which is the day pony is delivered) and has muttered about a Kent and Masters, but they don't seem to be that cheap or that common?

For my previous high withered TB I had an old Albion dressage saddle (possibly a Legend although not stamped) which was amazing, and a Stubben which was like riding on a concrete block.  Not too keen on a Stubben for New Pony as he is pretty fine boned so I don't want the weight for him...


----------



## ihatework (5 May 2015)

What about the thorowgood high wither? Either the T4 or the T8


----------



## {97702} (5 May 2015)

ihatework said:



			What about the thorowgood high wither? Either the T4 or the T8
		
Click to expand...

Yep I'm looking at those, but haven't found one in the right size yet (think he will be a 16" or 16 1/2") and they all seem to be black not brown


----------



## wkiwi (6 May 2015)

Gosh, i wish i had your problem at the moment. I have three saddles i used to use on all my Thoroughbreds without problems, and none now fit my part-bred horse! I am assuming you are looking for a dressage, mine is a Dublin, but it is actually a made-in-India saddle; i got it overseas (about £150 brand new!) but it might be worth seeing if there are any over here. It isn't of course as good a leather as the top of the good english ones, but no one can tell the difference when it is on the horse. The Bates and Pessoa also fit TB's well, and old Pessoa's are commonly brown and very cheap (and mine is 16 1/2" so i know they do that size) but you might not like schooling in a flat seat jumping saddle and i know that the Bates are quite expensive even second hand. 
Good luck with your search.


----------



## ktj1891 (6 May 2015)

You need something that fits rather than cheap. My extreme high withered TB has a Kent and masters and it is a fantastic saddle. I know of quite a few people that have this saddle also and share the same view plus really comfy- don't discount what your saddler suggests!


----------



## Cragrat (6 May 2015)

My high withered shark fin TB is also in a K and M high wither dressage- bought on ebay quite cheap and fitted by my saddle fitter.  He's had it less than 6 months and has gone up a gullet size, so I think it's working&#55357;&#56832; we use the dressage saddle for all work except jumping - it's his regular day to day saddle.  He has just had a 2nd hand loxley fitted for jumping.


----------



## sbloom (6 May 2015)

It's too easy to say that no-one knows a saddle is Indian when it's on the horse - I have no idea what is inside the Dublin saddles but having seen some other made in India cheap brands taken apart I'd not touch one with a bargepole.  As long as the billets are safe then leather quality is actually less of an issue than the structure and integrity of the saddle, and when you've seen them filled with literally rubbish you'd avoid them like the plague and stick to used English.

I think with a mega low budget you at least may have to settle for black, there are plenty of K&M and Thorowgood saddles (same company, very similar fits) around which may (or may not) fit your horse.


----------



## wkiwi (6 May 2015)

sbloom said:



			It's too easy to say that no-one knows a saddle is Indian when it's on the horse - I have no idea what is inside the Dublin saddles but having seen some other made in India cheap brands taken apart I'd not touch one with a bargepole.  .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks but i have had it checked inside and out by a reputable saddler (and was in fact recommended this brand by one, as it was so hard to find a dressage saddle to fit the TB's at the time). Some of the tack from other countries is good quality now, with the price reflecting the cheaper labour and manufacturing process of the leather/other ingredients, while an English saddler i talked to said they wouldn't touch some of the 'english made' brands. So, I think that it depends on the individual brand rather than the country it comes from.


----------



## TPO (6 May 2015)

Another cheap option is a Saddle Company saddle. They don't hold their value very well second hand so you can get them for under £300 on eBay and they are adjustable (by fitter or sending back to SC HQ). They tend to be a bit marmite for people but they are light, cheap and hardwearing. It would just be if it fitted you. They've just relaunched new models but some found the older dressage less than helpful for their positions.

My TB was in a K&M high wither GP and it's done a good job for us. I got it for either £380 or £400 (can't remember) from eBay.

He's changed shape considerably so I picked up a cheap (£85) wintec 500 that was brand new but had been in storage from eBay. I also popped my mum's brand new Isabel Werth dressage saddle on his and, static at least, it's a good fit. 

I'm a fitter for another brand and I've checked the internals of all the bargains so all good


----------



## ester (6 May 2015)

If saddler is talking KM and you aren't fussed about leather then thorowgood?


----------



## jm2k (6 May 2015)

my lad has a T8 high wither jump saddle and its been brilliant for him and me. adjust it 2x a year with weight gain/loss etc and looks like leather. competed up to 1m in it.
had it on ebay for £230 less than 6mth old!! mega bargain . 

already looking for another one for my youngster in 17"


----------



## {97702} (6 May 2015)

I think I have found a K&M on Preloved, although the seller is now not answering my text making an offer!  **drums fingers impatiently**


----------



## NaeNae87 (7 May 2015)

I have my TB in a Bates Isabell... This is his wither. (He was a bit light on topline when this was taken but you get the general idea)


----------



## {97702} (7 May 2015)

Hmmm, this is my boy on arrival yesterday (straight off the lorry) - thankfully he does look a bit less like a rescue case now he has had a night in the field to relax!


----------



## Michen (7 May 2015)

Lévrier;12906203 said:
			
		


			Hmmm, this is my boy on arrival yesterday (straight off the lorry) - thankfully he does look a bit less like a rescue case now he has had a night in the field to relax!












Click to expand...

I would absolutely forget riding this horse until you've done 4 weeks long reining in the school, out hacking, leading him of other horses. He has no muscle to carry a saddle and rider right now and you are just asking for problems. I learnt this the hard way last year. Give him the time to build up the muscle and you'll find the saddle will be easier to fit.


----------



## {97702} (7 May 2015)

Michen said:



			I would absolutely forget riding this horse until you've done 4 weeks long reining in the school, out hacking, leading him of other horses. He has no muscle to carry a saddle and rider right now and you are just asking for problems. I learnt this the hard way last year. Give him the time to build up the muscle and you'll find the saddle will be easier to fit.
		
Click to expand...

I am fully aware he has no muscle, he is going to spend some time chilling in the field to put some condition on before he starts doing anything else!


----------



## Cragrat (7 May 2015)

I think he has the potential to look GORGEOUS! 
Looking forward to the update photos.

And what a lovely large, sweet eye


----------



## {97702} (7 May 2015)

Cragrat said:



			I think he has the potential to look GORGEOUS! 
Looking forward to the update photos.

And what a lovely large, sweet eye 

Click to expand...

Thank you Cragrat    Here he is today looking a lot happier at least (even though he still needs condition and muscle!  )


----------



## Cragrat (7 May 2015)

wow, what a difference already! You must be very pleased with him.


----------



## twiggy2 (7 May 2015)

I think the kent and masters are amazing value, I love mine and have ridden in a few others, I have always found them comfortable and there is a fair variation on shapes and fits-so if one fits your boy then I think it is money well spent-they hold their value on resale too so if her changes shape enough and needs something different in a few months or so then you wont lose too much money


----------



## {97702} (7 May 2015)

I've spoken to another saddler (a lot more helpful!) today who is going to come out on Monday for a quick look at what he might need - she stocks Thorowgoods and has a possible 2nd hand K&M in stock, so fingers crossed


----------



## tink101 (7 May 2015)

I have an Ideal Roella on my tb with withers far larger than yours in the photos when I first got the saddle. Our saddler flocked to fit with a half pad to start and now we are just using a normal weight Back on Track pad as she has chunked out so much muscle wise but the saddle has always given her the wither clearance she has needed, as well as being incredibly comfortable


----------



## {97702} (7 May 2015)

Thanks very much Tink101 that is really encouraging to hear! I know it will be a slow steady process building muscle and topline, but obviously I'm prepared to give him as much time as he needs


----------



## Meredith (7 May 2015)

Another vote for Thorowgood high wither saddles. Mine has a wide gullet and is used with an adjustable half pad. Works well for us.


----------



## Firewell (7 May 2015)

Does look like an adjustable saddle is the way to go for now he's going to change a lot!
Just be careful of TG's and K&M's as they don't always fit. Their tree was too flat for my mums TB and bridged making him very sore and rubbing off all his hair!
I'm having a nightmare finding my TB a saddle. He's not even that awkward but apparently his wither is neither medium nor long so he doesn't fit Albions (too long for him apparently), doesn't fit French brands (too short in the pommel), stubbens are too curved for him, thorowgoods too flat. I am literally pulling my hair out!
I haven't tried a Bates or Pessoa yet and another brand I'm considering is Prestige. 
Good luck!


----------



## ester (7 May 2015)

True, I think wintecs are often a better fit? as they have a curvier tree.


----------



## sbloom (11 May 2015)

With him being slightly croup high go for a shorter seat size and see about the flattest tree you can get away with (bridging is often caused by too narrow a saddle or too much flocking, a flattish tree can be a godsend on these shapes) and ideally with a very minimal rear panel, either a small gusset or completely upswept (plain panel with no gusset).


----------

